# Will einer seinen Rahmen gegen meinen Tauschen? Guckt mal rein.



## Elfriede (20. September 2007)

Hallöchen. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob vielleicht einer von euch Interesse hat seinen Alutech Keilerrahmen in L oder seine Wildsau Downhill oder Dropsau in M-L gegen meinen Keiler in Größe M zu tauschen? War vor kurzem mal wieder auf ner Downhillstrecke und hab gemerkt, das eine L wohl doch besser für mich geeignet wäre. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen...

MfG Björn

So sieht er aus:


----------

